# Administration Shoutout



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I would just like to say tanks to you guys. Doing a good job as usual. 

Special shout out to Anthony (SeaHorse_Fanatic)

Every Chance you get, I see you offering your helping hand. But if even goes past that. You see someone on the forum going through a rough time, possibly facing homelessness, you don't just say good luck and be on your way, you Offer your a room in your house. You have an add posted up, giving away a free tree out of your garden, you again go out of your way to help people out on top of a good deed already. 

Another special shout out to Shawn (Nickelfire)

I know its tough running a forum, not by experience, but seeing what you go though. I don't know how much time you spend behind your computer clicking away solving all our little problems here, but from the way I see it, If some one has an issue, its solved within days. We couldn't ask for anything more. The other thing i see, is a lot of criticism towards you concerning the classifieds and what not. Its one thing to write the rules, and and enforce them, and its a complete other to be able to defend your rules, even taking time out to phone LONG DISTANCE to people in BC to resolve an issue. You don't deserve the crap shoveled your way, even if its little things. 

Anyways, thanks guys! With all the negativity going around in positive threads, I thought this might put a slight smile on your faces, or at least give you a small feeling of appreciation

Alex


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Alex, Anthony is Seahorse_Fanatic


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

I think taureandragon76 is Aaron if I am not mistaken......Shawn and his mods here in BC Aquaria is really doing a great job for the forum.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

You are not mistaken Francis lol


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

TOTALLY my bad


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW, thank you for posting this. I have been meaning to do something similar. This is a great community because of the people here who give so much of themselves. Shawn has set up three new sub-forums recently for VAHS, WCAS, and breeders, for example. And I was the person Seahorse_Fanatic offered a tree to- even though I've never met him! Other people offered to dig the tree and move it. 

Communities don't have to be made only of people you can see from your doorway. This is a community, a really nice one. Thanks, moderators and BCA members!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Aww, now you've made me blush

I think most of us want to find a community where people watch out and help each other when possible. I know that I've been "shown the love" by several BCA members, including Davefrombc, Kolewolf & many others who came here and helped build my deck for Felicia's birthday parties.

I know that there are a lot of caring people here on this forum and helping each other seems a natural thing for fish fanatics to do, more so than a lot of other hobbies/addictions. Over 95% of the fish people I've met through this site have been nice, standup individuals. 

We volunteer to moderate so that we can give back to the community. Thanks for this thread. Nice to be appreciated

Anthony & the Mod Team


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Much appreciated, does mean a lot. We certainly take it as it comes  

BCA could not run without the staff we have here, i've always said that and continue to. Every staff member brings something to the table and collectively we find a way to make it run smoothly (most of the time) haha.

Again much appreciation.

Shawn


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

"Most of the time", lol... We do our best anyways.


----------

